# what to charge to mind kids in kids own home



## kim (4 Oct 2010)

Hi

Whats the norm you should charge if you are hired to mind children in their own home? my sis is meeting a lady next week and  hopefully she will get the job, she is just wondering what she will charge, its not a far distance from home only about 5 mins in the car. 

Thanks
Karen


----------



## fizzelina (4 Oct 2010)

my sis charges €10 an hour to do that for a lady.


----------



## txirimiri (4 Oct 2010)

9 - 10 euro an hour is the going rate. Keep in mind though that this is on the basis that the parents register as an employer and pay PRSI, which means that the childminder also pays tax. If your sister is wanting to work for cash in hand, which seems to be the norm, I'd imagine the negotiations on salary will be much tougher!


----------



## kim (4 Oct 2010)

Id imagine it would be cash in hand, she would'nt have to pay for food for the kids as she is minding them in their home, all she would have to do is drive them to school and back


----------



## mathepac (4 Oct 2010)

kim said:


> ... all she would have to do is drive them to school and back


Hopefully in her employers' car as her own insurance is unlikely to cover her for using her car for hire or reward.


----------



## Yachtie (24 Oct 2010)

Our childminder charges €40 per day for minding our baby son for two days a week in our home.


----------



## spreadsheet (25 Oct 2010)

Don't forget that if your sister is instead able to mind the child in her home she doesn't have to pay tax on the earnings up to 10k per year.

See here:
[broken link removed]


----------

